# Does your Cockapoo still pull?



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Axle is just shy of 10 months and I walk him a few times every day. NO matter WHAT I do, he pulls like he has NEVER been outisde ever. What do I do?? It's getting very unpleasent to walk him.  I tried some methods I know that work and they don't. I walk in the opposite direction when he pulls, I stop walking, I turn my back. NOTHING works. Literally. The more I try and "scold" the more he pulls. I turn around he will just pull even harder in an opposite direction. This is driving me nuts.  Help!! lol


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

It's a really tough one. Dylan is pretty bad too, but I only do one short 50 yard stretch on the lead every day. He only pulls on the way out - not once he is exhausted on the way back from ball-chasing. Have you tried the head leads (halti etc)? Some people find they work, others don't. Some on this forum use a gencon, but Dylan hated it. I think it's one of the hardest training issues and what works for one doesn't work for another. That's why I've always hated walking dogs on a lead, but lots of people have no other option. Can you tire him a little first by games at home? Sorry can't be any more help - you obviously know all the most common tricks already


----------



## barrelman (Oct 2, 2010)

Stanley pulled out little bit. Then we bought a "halti" collar,. Took a few trips out for him to click that pulling turns his nose towards me. Now he walks on a looose lead. So much so that must of the time I don't hold the lead. I put it through one of the belt loops on my trousers. Makes for very relaxed walks. Try a HALTI. Best £10 we ever spent


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

When you stop...will he come back for a treat? if you keep treating him while he is in your "loose leash" zone he will start to understand that your zone is where yummy things happen...have you worked on Heal yet? again with treating while at your knee zone?
If you have...sorry for bringing them up again, that is what we did with Lady. she is almost 7 months and she will now heal with no treat...it took alot of times over and over and over. then one day she just got it


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

I tried everything with 'Lo too. She's very high drive and bit of a pain when one lead. I figured out what works best for her is being more physical. She is trained to walk on my left, her shoulder in line with my hips. If she goes ahead, I use my foot to poke her in the back of her leg gently, enough to make her look up and drop back out of my range, but not to yelp or jump away. She'll normally look at me like like I'm being a pain and ruining her walk or something, but she'll drop back to my side, at least for a minute. The problem is, when her eyes leave me, she just unconsciously puts on speed again. Work in progress lol.

Two things that might help you. They are supposed to work very well for most of the dog population. 

http://www.dragonflyllama.com/ DOGS/Levels/LevelBehaviours/TL15Leash.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFgtqgiAKoQ

I also agree you might want to try out the halti. Don't use it as a crutch though, use it as a training tool that can be weaned of of, not a permanent fixture.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

We used a Gencon head collar with Flo and she has now got so used to walking beside me that I can mostly walk her on a standard collar and lead with no pulling. If she walks by me side a click and treat her every few minutes and if she starts to walk ahead of me I turn her round and bring her back to my side. Flo really likes a good sniff around so if we are just walking along a path with no road I'll let her go ahead on a flexi with a command 'away'. She also gets plenty of time off lead. I don't think it fair to expect a dog to always walk to heel so even if you don't have off lead opportunities keep them to heel sometimes but also let them sniff around (I'll often pause to let Flo sniff) if you don't ever let a dog sniff and explore with their nose it's a little like us going on a lovely walk blindfold!! I think they'll tolerate walking to heel more if they know they'll also get sniffing/exploring time. Just off up the horse paddocks to let Flo have a good smell walk!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Good Point Mandy, Dogs do need time to be dogs! I do the same with the pausing for a sniff.


----------



## barrelman (Oct 2, 2010)

I didn't intend the halti to be permanent. However whenever he puts it on he's such a pleasure to walk. Normally we use it to walk from home to the area where he can run off lead. Think he just sees it as his queue to walk sensibly for a bit? I'm not sure if I'll try and reduce the use of it now


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

No matter what I do. Nothing. He will come for a treat MAYBE. Just maybe. I take him to the dog park, play fetch for an hour (literally) then run around with him, put his leach on and INSTANTLY he pulls like he is a crazy rush to get somewhere. He will not listen either. He will not stop, will not sit (unless I put my hand on his butt and push a little) he is like in another world. Its to the point where sometimes after he pees I have to pick him up and carry him home or else I would literally be pulling him against him pulling and that is getting old. If I bring Axle to me because he is pulling like mad, he will just pull even harder in the direction I pulled him too.

Im so lost. I leash trainer 4 dogs before him with little to NO problem. Im going on 8 months now with no success and it's draning me.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

get a realy smelly treat like hotdog or something that he realy loves, hold a small bit between you fingers so he can lick it but not get it. put it at his nose and walk, get him realy interested in it and after a couple of steps let him have a little bit of it. 

i would make him work befor letting him run about in the park, make the dog park a reward for being a good boy, i think the problem is he is so hyped up about getting to the park, then when your heading home he is so hyped up that he doesnt want to stop. 

lol your not going to like it but i would say cut out the dog park untill he behaves himselve on lead.


----------



## valerie brooks leeming (Apr 2, 2011)

*pulling on lead*

i remember walking molly becoming an unpleasant chore because of her pulling and after trying every method i could find including repeatedly stopping and turning back using a halti and no-pull harnesses etc the only one which works for her is a gentle leader which is like magic and walking her is now the pleasure it should be and because she is getting used to walking on a loose lead i need to use this less and less ie only when she is very excited as we leave - good luck


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I think that as you've tried most of the recommended tips, a head collar might be the best way to go. The problem is that they all react differently to them and the type that suits one is no good for another one. If possible, try before you buy. Dylan hated having the gencon on his face - he just pawed at it until he ripped it off. My last dog hated the halti. But others have used them successfully. And like Kendal says, a really good treat held in the correct position. Good luck x


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Thank you guys! I am going to try a Halti. I need to do something. Im not giving up on my Axle Bear!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

The way Kendal suggested is exactly how we taught lady to heal....worked for us


----------



## barrelman (Oct 2, 2010)

Good luck with the halti, keep us posted. Stick with it. I found that when I first put it on he pawed it to try and remove it. I just walked quickly initially so he had no chance to stop. Had to pull him a bit at first but he soon realised that it was much more comfortable just to walk alongside me. I still use the treats when he's walking well to reinforce the good behavior. Hang in there


----------

